

How I Ended Up in Solitary After Calling 911 for Help  - eshvk
https://medium.com/platypus-journal/9f53ef6a1c10

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7231012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7231012)

